# r_d3d: no d3d_device



## Hiko (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi, 
I am trying to play a game called, Rose Online, iv been playing it for past like 5 years but i kinda took a break for a while, then when im tryin to come back, I am always stuck on Connecting to Server. There is an error. txt log in the main folder, this is what i get: 

```
log: start. (2007/11/24, 15:14:02) from(c:/program files/ruff-rose) version(2.3.23.750). lang(0)
os: qpc supported.
interface: dispqual(0)
interface: dispqual(2)
r_d3d: iNiT...
r_d3d: cUrMoDe (1440x900)-(23)-(60Hz)
r_d3d: adapter(0): desc(NVIDIA GeForce 6200  ), version(6.14.11.6375)
r_d3d: best adapter ordinal = adapter(0)-mode(69)-(1280x960x16-full)-(75)Hz.
interface: vsync on.
r_d3d: fullscreen-mode(1280x960) enabled.
r_d3d: cdHW
r_d3d: maxtexmem = 244318208
r_d3d: check_glowable() ok.
r_d3d: iNiTdOnE
octree: cull_planes() no root
r_d3d: cLeAnUpDoNe
r_d3d: no d3d_device
log: end. (2007/11/24, 15:14:46).
```
I've tried to reinstall my graphics drivers, update them etc, disabled my firewall, I even formatted my C drive, but its all the same :4-dontkno .

This is my DxDiag log: 

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/28/2007, 12:40:17
       Machine name: IGOR-LONR1R2UWN
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: DIXONSXP
       System Model: Ei 214
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) D CPU 3.33GHz
             Memory: 510MB RAM
          Page File: 498MB used, 746MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: The file nv4_disp.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
        Sound Tab 1: The file ALCXWDM.SYS is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 6200  
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 6200
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0221&SUBSYS_820C1043&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 128.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (16 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0011.6375 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 5783424 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: No
  WHQL Date Stamp: None
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 6854464 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4161-11CF-146B-07A200C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0221
        SubSys ID: 0x820C1043
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_0CF0105B&REV_60
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5970 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: No
          Date and Size: 11/22/2005 14:44:00, 3804416 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 26, 24
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 26, 24
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5970 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/22/2005 14:44:00, 3804416 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1106, 0x3038
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 3/31/2003 12:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/3/2004 23:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1267, 0x0213
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 3/31/2003 12:00:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 22:58:34, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM2
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 2 - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 79.9 GB
Total Space: 100.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD1600BB-00RDA0

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 52.4 GB
Total Space: 52.6 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD1600BB-00RDA0

      Drive: E:
      Model: IDE-DVD DVDRW8801
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:54, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: VIA CPU to AGP Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_B198&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_7314&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&07
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_4314&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&04
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3227&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&88
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 3/31/2003 12:00:00, 35840 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3208&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&03
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3149&SUBSYS_0CF0105B&REV_80\3&13C0B0C5&0&78
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 3/31/2003 12:00:00, 3328 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3104&SUBSYS_31041106&REV_86\3&13C0B0C5&0&84
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 26624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 7168 bytes

     Name: Realtek AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_0CF0105B&REV_60\3&13C0B0C5&0&8D
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 130048 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:22, 140928 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:00, 60288 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:50, 145792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:04, 48640 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS, 5.10.0000.5970 (English), 11/22/2005 14:44:00, 3804416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE, 5.01.0000.0048 (English), 11/11/2005 14:07:00, 90112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALSNDMGR.CPL, 2.02.0000.0055 (English), 11/22/2005 14:38:00, 18776064 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALSNDMGR.WAV, 2/5/2002 13:54:00, 141016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RTLCPL.EXE, 1.00.0001.0055 (English), 11/22/2005 13:38:00, 10475008 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RTLCPAPI.dll, 1.00.0000.0006 (English), 9/16/2005 14:14:00, 157184 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\Alcrmv.exe, 2.00.0000.0003 (English), 11/18/2005 11:20:00, 217088 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_81\3&13C0B0C5&0&83
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_81\3&13C0B0C5&0&82
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_81\3&13C0B0C5&0&81
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_30381106&REV_81\3&13C0B0C5&0&80
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_2314&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&02
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_1314&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&01
   Driver: n/a

     Name: VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711106&REV_06\3&13C0B0C5&0&79
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys, 1.00.0001.0001 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 5376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0314&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&13C0B0C5&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_0CF0105B&REV_10\3&13C0B0C5&0&48
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.sys, 5.398.0613.2003 (English), 8/3/2004 22:31:34, 20992 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 6200  
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0221&SUBSYS_820C1043&REV_A1\4&8CA73A7&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 6854464 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 5783424 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 155716 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 364544 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 6750208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 8491008 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.11122 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccs.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdisps.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 6344704 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgames.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 3334144 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccss.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmobls.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 1150976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 3551232 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwss.dll, 6.14.0011.6375 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 2371584 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 177897 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 55444 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 36864 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 10/4/2007 17:14:00, 36864 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 12:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 12:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 12:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 12:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 12:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 12:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 12:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 12:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:50 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:50 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:04 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:04 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:50 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 12:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 12:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 12:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 12:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 82432 bytes
  system.dll: 1.01.4322.0573 English Final Retail 11/27/2007 12:05:47 1216512 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 3/31/2003 12:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:48 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:42 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 04:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:26 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2749 English Final Retail 8/30/2005 03:54:26 1287168 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 09:52:08 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:15:22 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 1428480 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:46 17408 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:48 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,wavdest.ax,
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
VU Meter,0x00200000,1,0,vumeter.ax,
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Industrial Streams MPEG Encoder v5,0x00200000,2,1,DirectEncode.dll,5.02.0009.0000
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DirectSound: Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek AC97 Audio,0x00200000,16,2,,5.03.2600.2180
```


----------



## Hiko (Nov 28, 2007)

cmon tech support guys, need serious help


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what kind of firewall do you have?some of the cheep freebies cause problems like this.also what type of internet connection do you have?


----------



## Hiko (Nov 28, 2007)

iv got a zone alarm free 1. My connection is 4mb adsl cable.


----------



## Hiko (Nov 28, 2007)

i thought it would have something to do with r_d3d: no d3d_device, doesnt that have to do something with directx?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

d3d would be direct 3d so it is possible it is direct x related.but the game seems to run for ya just wont connect to the net.try turning zone alarm off then try to play it.


----------



## Hiko (Nov 28, 2007)

i have m8


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what type of internet connection do you have?if you have a modem do you also have a router?you may need port forwarding setup on the router for it to work.

http://www.portforward.com/


----------



## Hiko (Nov 28, 2007)

adsl, dont have a router in my house.


----------



## tmwil911 (Dec 12, 2007)

hey hiko. Im facing the same thing. its a weird one.

Im playing rose too, on a laptop (private server - aruarose). Anyway, my laptop can access the game at office. But when I try to access it at home...yep, i got the same errors as yours.

I tried the port forwading but didnt work. Have u solved the problem? I havent


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Do all the servers do this?
Did you miss an update to this game? Check their site for updates...
Do you have both Windows Firewall and Zone Alarm enabled?



https://www.roseonlinegame.com/forum/forums/printer-friendly.asp?tid=44094&mid= said:


> um...what i did was completely delete the rose evolution folder (make sure u save ur capture folder) and then reinstall a fresh new client (doesn't matter what versioN)
> 
> XML problem I know it can can prove it -_____- but yea just reinstall a fresh copy and everything should be fine.


----------

